
Ask HN: Would you replace your numeric pad with a trackpad? - TweedHeads
Take a look at your keyboard. Now at your numeric pad.<p>Now imagine there is a trackpad instead of all those useless keys.<p>Would yo use it?
======
DanielBMarkham
If you're trained on 10-key entry those keys are not useless at all -- they're
extremely fast accelerators for data entry.

<http://www.ehow.com/how_2106407_type-using-10key.html>

------
stcredzero
I would like a trackpad like the one on the new MacBook. You could even print
it with a numeric keypad and make it dual-use. I like using a keypad for
entry, but I only need that occasionally. A trackpad would be more useful.
Even better: also replace the arrow/delete/home/end cluster with trackpad
gestures, or trackpad + special lefthand key. This would make it much more
convenient to my right hand and save space.

~~~
ashleyw
_"You could even print it with a numeric keypad and make it dual-use."_

It already exists:

[http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Wireless-Keyboard-
Trackpad-...](http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Wireless-Keyboard-Trackpad-
multitouch,8055.html)

~~~
misuba
I'm holding out for a multi-touch surface with a color screen behind it.

~~~
stcredzero
Why not write an iPhone app?

Geek-porn Rule 34!

[http://www.crunchgear.com/2008/11/18/iphone-tuned-numeric-
ke...](http://www.crunchgear.com/2008/11/18/iphone-tuned-numeric-keypad-with-
numberkey-app/)

------
aoeu
No, mouse closer better..

<http://tlb.org/keyboardchop.html>

~~~
justin_vanw
Why spend 3 hours sawing a crappy MS keyboard when you can have:
<http://pfuca-store.stores.yahoo.net/haphackeylit1.html>

Notice that the ctrl key is in the _correct_ position to the left of the 'a',
and that there are dip switches to swap meta and super, and another to swap
del and bs. Additionally there are 2 usb 1.1 ports (perfect for my powermate,
which I use to control volume since it doesn't have multimedia keys). Also
notice that Delete/Backspace is in the position usually taken by '\', which
means you don't have to stretch your pinky (although it takes about 4 hours to
get used to. I now go from this keyboard to other keyboards, and suprisingly I
don't accidently mess this up). Also, esc is in the '~' place, and '\' and '~'
are where backspace would have been.

Another fantastic keyboard is:
[http://store.apple.com/us/product/MB167LL/A?fnode=MTY1NDA1Mg...](http://store.apple.com/us/product/MB167LL/A?fnode=MTY1NDA1Mg&mco=MTYzOTUwNA)

I have the small apple keyboard also, it is a standard layout, but it is
bluetooth.

~~~
ynniv
You want to buy a keyboard because it has the modifier keys swapped? The OS
will do this for you for free, _and_ you don't have to learn where the useful
keys moved to... <http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2490#l1>

Even if you like where they are on your keyboard, I suggest disabling Caps
Lock.

~~~
justin_vanw
And also the other reasons I listed, and also in the context of "I want a
small keyboard, should I cut up a crappy one and spend 3 hours to get it
together again or just pay 60 bucks."

I mean, I spend maybe 8-12 hours a day on this stupid ass machine, and I spend
maybe 20 minutes in my car. I spend enough to completely buy my entire
computer setup every 2-3 months just in car payments. How does that make
sense? If I was sensible at all I would either have a much much much crappier
car, or I would buy a Multron keyboard. <http://www.maltron.com/maltron-kbd-
ltype-intro.html>

------
TallGuyShort
I wouldn't call them useless keys. When I'm typing in any multiple-digit
number, I find it so much easier to use the num-pad than than the single row
of numbers at the top. I only use that top row when I'm inputting a single
number in the middle of other text.

As for the track-pad, I think they're extremely inefficient. They were a good
innovation for laptops, but I would much rather use the keyboard for
everything. Since I rarely use the mouse as it is, I'd rather not give up what
I consider to be useful keys for another one.

edit: [http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=keyboard+trackpad&#...</a>

------
michael_dorfman
Nope.

Or rather, I might use it to click to find a site where I could buy a keyboard
with a numeric keypad. I use the keypad all the time.

------
gjm11
Yes, I would use it. I spend very little of my time at the computer entering
numbers.

Now, imagine that instead of the number keys or touchpad, there's a bit of
extra desk space into which you can move your mouse. That would probably be
even better. Unfortunately, decent keyboards without a numeric keypad are
scarce.

~~~
hedgehog
Apple's is pretty good.

------
hellweaver666
(I'm a Mac geek so apologies in advance!).

Yes - I would use one, if Apple made it and it had a big multi-touch Trackpad
that also somehow magically doubled up as a numeric pad when I need it. Oh,
and it'd have to have the same keyboard layout as the existing Apple
keyboards, cos they rock!

------
mmelin
I am currently using it - the ridiculously pricey Logitech diNovo Edge.

[http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard/devices...](http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard/devices/192&cl=US,EN)

------
pedalpete
Looks like you are talking about on a desktop keyboard. If that is the case,
no I wouldn't want to have a trackpad instead of my numberpad (even though I
don't use the numberpad much).

However, I had this discussion with a friend a few months ago when he was
trying to decide what laptop to buy. He couldn't decide between two models
because one had a number pad, and the other didn't.

If laptop makers would merge the two, that could be interesting. Something
like hold the function key, and your trackpad becomes your number pad. Sure
you don't get keypress feedback, but it's better than having all your numbers
across the top row.

------
jonknee
No, I use those keys and I have a mouse for a reason. The number/arrow keys
are actually why I'm using the old style Apple Bluetooth keyboards as the new
ones don't have them (but the wired ones do, frustrating).

------
jcdreads
I type large numbers of numbers with the numeric keypad, and I _absolutely
hate_ having a numeric keypad stuck on the right of my keyboard. It gets in
the way of my mouse, and it makes me move my unnaturally far to the right of
my desk in order to center the text keys in front of my monitor.

I find that a keypadless Apple keyboard with a separate (moveable!) USB
numeric keypad is perfect.

If the wireless mighty mouse were illegal, then I'd use a trackpad affixed to
the keyboard, but only if it were affixed below the spacebar; never to the
right.

------
lucumo
No, absolutely not.

First, I _love_ my keypad. It speeds up typing numbers considerably. In fact,
I find myself wishing the non-decimal hexadecimal digits were added to it as
well. As well as a comma as thousands separator (or as decimal point when I'm
typing Dutch).

Second, I _loathe_ touchpads. They're much harder to control than normal
mouses. I only use one when there's no other choice, e.g. in the train. I
carry an external mouse with my laptop, so I can use that whenever I encounter
a desk.

------
endtwist
I personally don't mind the full number pad; it comes in handy when entering a
set of numbers. However, if you're on Windows, you can also use the number pad
as a way to control your cursor: [http://www.instructables.com/id/How-To-Use-
Mousekeys---Move-...](http://www.instructables.com/id/How-To-Use-Mousekeys---
Move-Your-Mouse-Cursor-with/)

It isn't exactly a trackpad, but it works.

------
dunham
I probably would take the trade-off if it was a full multi-touch trackpad.
These days I work with my macbook pro sitting to the left of a full keyboard
and monitor. I frequently reach over to the trackpad to gesture (mostly
zooming and two/three finger scrolling) and use the mouse (on the right) to
point.

I'd also be interested in seeing a mighty mouse with a multitouch top. (In
lieu of buttons / ball.)

------
cmos
Possibly. I would probably prefer it in the same place as on my laptop, below
the space bar.

At this point why can't we put the trackpad on top of all the keys? The action
of pressing keys would not change, and 'stroking' them would move the mouse.
The most brilliant design change for the ipod was when they put the buttons
underneath the trackpad.

It would either be really annoying or super cool.

------
chengas123
I want a trackpoint (the red nipple in the middle of IBM laptops) on every
keyboard I own.

~~~
zacharydanger
I agree. I've been using a Thinkpad for a while and now trackpads just feel
icky. I actually looked to see if they exist. They do, but they're like 100
US$ and have a bulky trackpad attached on the bottom.

------
anamax
Why would I replace useless keys with another useless device? (No, a trackpad
is not a mouse replacement.)

------
krschultz
This would have been better as a poll.

And no. I use the number keys all the time.

~~~
TweedHeads
I tried, but didn't know how and couldn't find info on how to do that.

Pointers welcome.

------
NoBSWebDesign
I would rather replace my trackpad with a numeric pad.

------
xenophanes
The numpad is needed to play some games like warcraft 3 or exile.

------
TweedHeads
I ask this question as I try to use my recliner as a workstation and the mouse
is the only setback right now.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recliner>

I already placed a huge flat monitor on a stand at 45 degrees from the horizon
so my neck rests comfortably in the recliner.

A wireless keyboard fits nicely on my lap, but I would like it to have a
trackpad instead, to have my dream workstation complete.

More or less something like this:

<http://img359.imageshack.us/img359/4290/keytrak.jpg>

(No, laptops are not an option)

~~~
jonknee
They already exist. I performed extensive research and came up with exactly
what you want:

<http://lmgtfy.com/?q=wireless+keyboard+trackpad>

~~~
stcredzero
I like this option as well. My hand doesn't have to move at all to mouse.

[http://www.amazon.com/IBM-USB-Keyboard-
UltraNav-31P8950/dp/B...](http://www.amazon.com/IBM-USB-Keyboard-
UltraNav-31P8950/dp/B00009APTK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1245943376&sr=8-1)

------
TweedHeads
This is exactly what I want:

<http://img360.imageshack.us/img360/7545/applekeytrak.jpg>

